# First Cycle weight Gain - Too Much too fast?



## Hell (Dec 14, 2010)

Whats up guys?

Here is my little log down in hardbodys section...http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/hardbody/116479-hb1-gtg.html

I started week 5 yesterday of my first cycle with Test E, 500 mg a week.  I weighed 185lbs 5 weeks ago yesterday and weighed in at 213lbs yesterday at the gym.  My lifts are up across the board on all my lifts ie up 40lbs on dead and bench etc...On chest yesterday I got 265 x 5 on flat bench........I am loving the strength gains!!

Its just that I completed a 3 month cut from 210lb down to 185 before starting my cycle and its kinda freaking me out.  Ive been eating 3500-4000 calories a day since the week 2 with around 300 grams of protein a day,  Im 5'11'', 30 years old.  I havent been doing much cardio since I started my bulk.  About once a week for 20 minutes.

Should I be putting the weight on this fast or am I overdoing the eating or should I just go with it?

Thanks for any input...

Hell


----------



## CanadaGear (Dec 14, 2010)

Are you gaing good weight or mostly fat?


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 14, 2010)

Hell said:


> Whats up guys?
> 
> Here is my little log down in hardbodys section...http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/hardbody/116479-hb1-gtg.html
> 
> ...


 
Look in the mirra or take pictures. You should be able to get somewhat of a gage by the 'eye test'. Are you getting blubbed?


----------



## Hell (Dec 14, 2010)

I know some of it is fat but overall more muscle than fat for sure.  My pants are definitely tighter today though. But like I said my strength has shot up pretty damn quick.  Should i just add in some more cardio, eat a little less, maybe start aromasin for whatever water weight im carrying?


----------



## CanadaGear (Dec 14, 2010)

Hell said:


> I know some of it is fat but overall more muscle than fat for sure. My pants are definitely tighter today though. But like I said my strength has shot up pretty damn quick. Should i just add in some more cardio, eat a little less, maybe start aromasin for whatever water weight im carrying?


 
I'm pretty sure you gained more fat than you wanted. Next time measure your bf%. More cardio is a good idea and lower your calories. I wouldn't touch aromasin unless you need it for gyno.


----------



## aja44 (Dec 14, 2010)

Adex or Aromasin will help with the water retention.  I ran Adex at .5mg EOD during my last Cyp cycle and it definitely helped me keep the water down.  And yes, I would try to up your cardio to 3 times a week for 30 minutes if you can.  I dont suggest dropping your carbs at this time.


----------



## GMO (Dec 16, 2010)

Yup, more cardio...even when bulking, I do 20-30 mins of cardio 3x a week.  Also, check your diet.  Is it clean?  Are you eating junk food, fast food, etc.?  You want to up your calories to bulk, but that doesn't mean adding in a bunch of crap.  Keep it clean and that will help.  You definitely don't want your pants to be tighter...unless it's in your QUADS!


----------



## klc9100 (Dec 16, 2010)

CanadaGear said:


> I'm pretty sure you gained more fat than you wanted. Next time measure your bf%. More cardio is a good idea and lower your calories. *I wouldn't touch aromasin unless you need it for gyno*.


 
why is that?


----------



## wowwow (Dec 16, 2010)

Everyone is different, i do two tren cycles a year and run test year round ,but when I run test E only, it makes me look fat and puffy. I will hold easily 20 lbs of water wieght, even with A-dex. I found that 200 mg ew of test cyp and 25mg ed of proviron  keep me running like a massive sex charged frieght train.


----------

